# My latest quartz crystal finds



## Gilda (May 9, 2015)

Went about an hour from the house to Saltville Va to look for double terminated quartz crystals. We haven't had rain ,so they were hiding. I literally had to dig and embankment to find these, and it was 85 degrees. I found one good size double, a couple of milky ,which I hadn't found before . I was just happy to find some !


----------



## NYEric (May 9, 2015)

Diamonds!


----------



## troy (May 10, 2015)

Ever find Gold?


----------



## Gilda (May 10, 2015)

troy said:


> Ever find Gold?



No, but I haven't ever looked :wink: I've only been rock hounding since Jan 2015


----------



## Clark (May 10, 2015)

I have done gold in California. 2010
One of the flakes had mercury attached to it.

Panning is hard work for 45 year olds.


----------



## Heather (May 10, 2015)

Robert's uncle is REALLY into panning for gold. Like, obsessively. I think it's a little odd, but hey, to each their own, right? I'm sure some people think orchids are a little strange.  

I get the rock hounding though! Used to love doing that with my dad.


----------



## abax (May 10, 2015)

Gilda, now what do you do with the crystals you find? I
know a couple of Wiccans who might help you decide. :>)


----------



## Gilda (May 11, 2015)

abax said:


> Gilda, now what do you do with the crystals you find? I
> know a couple of Wiccans who might help you decide. :>)



I plan on making jewelry . The gem club I joined has jewelry making classes. I want to learn wire wrapping


----------



## abax (May 11, 2015)

Wire wrapping is beautiful and leaves the stone as natural
as possible. I've polished and mounted a couple of landscape jasper and they are beautiful if I say so myself.
Maybe we can do some trading down the line when you
get confident about wire wrapping. Have lotsa fun!


----------



## troy (May 12, 2015)

I was goldpanning and my buddy got bit by a rattlesnake pulling dirt out of a root mass on the river bank, 2 seconds after I did, lol..


----------



## Paphluvr (May 12, 2015)

Very nice, but not as clear as the ones from Herkimer. Something in the shot for a size reference would be nice (a nickel or a quarter work well).


----------



## Gilda (May 12, 2015)

Paphluvr said:


> Very nice, but not as clear as the ones from Herkimer. Something in the shot for a size reference would be nice (a nickel or a quarter work well).



True, only a few are clear. I only rinsed with water ,so they need a good scrubbing, and I'll reshoot with a size refrence. As a novice collector, only my second "dig" ,i'm thrilled with them !


----------



## Gilda (May 12, 2015)

abax said:


> Wire wrapping is beautiful and leaves the stone as natural
> as possible. I've polished and mounted a couple of landscape jasper and they are beautiful if I say so myself.
> Maybe we can do some trading down the line when you
> get confident about wire wrapping. Have lotsa fun!



Sounds good Angela !


----------



## Clark (May 12, 2015)

Gilda said:


> The gem club I joined



Do you do this with the husband?


----------



## Gilda (May 12, 2015)

Clark said:


> Do you do this with the husband?



Did this dig by myself with our local gem and mineral club. I didn't find the most, but I found the biggest and best and the only doubles.:clap: 

The Ga dig ,we did together...he's not really into the rocks like I am but does it to make me happy :smitten: ,and also to make up for all the fishing and hunting he does  He's always been supportive of my growing orchids etc. 

I use to fish with him but found orchids etc was more fun. He loves telling the story of me getting bored catching 5 lb bass in FL and walking away after catching 4 or 5...how most guys would kill to catch bass like that. I found no sport after the first one....He threatened to throw me off the boat one night when I wouldn't share the hot spot :evil: Now I'm content to just boat ride or drive the boat while he does his fishing thing. Funny how our hobbies and likes change over the years.


----------



## Clark (May 12, 2015)

Maybe we can double date some time.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 13, 2015)

Hey Gilda, those remind me of upstate NY's "Herkimer diamonds". My dad and I used to make the trek up there ever so often to look for them. We also hunted for garnets, concreations, fossils, geodes, and on and on. I remember vividly one trip to Connecticut where there were exposed dinosaur tracks. We made casts of them in plaster. That was a blast - ah, the good old days of growing up in the 70's.

Watch out though, this stuff is addictive, kind of like orchid collecting


----------



## Gilda (May 13, 2015)

Clark said:


> Maybe we can double date some time.


----------



## Gilda (May 13, 2015)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Hey Gilda, those remind me of upstate NY's "Herkimer diamonds". My dad and I used to make the trek up there ever so often to look for them. We also hunted for garnets, concreations, fossils, geodes, and on and on. I remember vividly one trip to Connecticut where there were exposed dinosaur tracks. We made casts of them in plaster. That was a blast - ah, the good old days of growing up in the 70's.
> 
> Watch out though, this stuff is addictive, kind of like orchid collecting



The Herkimers are beautiful , and I would love to look for those ! Sounds like you had an awesome time with your Dad  . Yes, it is addictive , just like orchid collecting ! Thanks for sharing your memories !


----------

